# Acne Related to IBS?



## Guest (Jun 28, 2000)

I am new to the board and in need of help. Has anyone ever heard of acne being caused by IBS D.? I am a 55 year old women going through menopause with IBS D. I have had breast cancer so I can't take HRT. I have been having breakouts on my chin, & sides of my nose for some time now. They seem to come overnight and get very red and sometime pus filled. I have never had this in my life before till the past 3 years. I am very depressed as well as being in pain from the gas pains & spasms in my left side. Since IBS D causes practically everything else I am wondering if anyone else has this and what did you do? Thanks a lot for any advice you might have.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2000)

Wow, I can acctually help someone this time. My best friend also has IBS ( SHE JUST FRIGGIN TOLD ME AFTER I BEEN MISERABLE FOR # MONTHS!!!!!) and she has horrible acne, and both her practioner and her dermatologist both say that her problems are intertwined. They said that zits are connected to bowls... = )


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi C:I don't know if acne can be caused by IBS, but I do know that sometimes medications can cause pimples and rashes on the face. It may be a good idea to check with a dermatologist. JeanG


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

I have Rosacea, which is a skin condition common in adults. It makes your cheeks, nose, chin, and/or forehead red and sometimes causes pimple-like things that can sometimes be filled with pus. See your regular doctor or dermatologist for a diagnosis. Rosacea can be worse depending on stress, what you eat, etc., which are some of the things that trigger IBS as well. Also, I read once in Prevention magazine that they think there is a relation between Rosacea and H. Pylori (the ulcer-causing thing).Rosacea can't be cured, but you can keep it under control and prevent it from getting worse. I have to use a prescription topical cream called Metrogel every day for it.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

C.Falcon, sorry to hear your having this problem.Acne from yahoo health:auses, incidence, and risk factors Prevention Symptoms Signs and Tests Treatment Expectations (prognosis) Complications Calling your health care provider More info and images on  adam.com Alternative names acne vulgaris; cystic acne; pimples Definition An inflammatory skin condition characterized by superficial skin eruptions that are caused by plugging of the skin pores. Causes, incidence, and risk factors Acne is most common in adolescent boys, but it can occur in both sexes and at all ages. There seems to be a familial tendency to develop acne. The condition usually begins at puberty and may continue for many years. Three out of four teenagers have acne to some extent, probably caused by hormonal changes that stimulate the sebaceous (oil producing) skin glands. Other hormonal changes, such as can occur with menstrual periods, pregnancy, use of birth control pills, or stress, also aggravate acne. Acne is caused when sebaceous glands within the hair follicles (pores) of the skin become plugged, because secretion occurs faster than the oil and skin cells can exit the follicle. The plug causes the follicle to bulge (causing whiteheads), and the top of the plug may darken (causing blackheads). If the plug causes the wall of the follicle to rupture, the oil, dead skin cells, and bacteria found normally on the surface of the skin can enter the skin and form small infected areas called pustules (also known as pimples or "zits"). If these infected areas are deep in the skin, they may enlarge to form cysts. A sebaceous cyst forms when the sebaceous gland continues to produce oil. Instead of rupturing the follicle wall, the follicle continues to enlarge and form a soft, pliable lump (known as a cyst) under the skin. The cyst is usually not painful or discolored unless it becomes infected. Acne commonly appears on the face and shoulders, but may extend to the trunk, arms and legs. Acne is not caused by dirt or by masturbation or other activities, but dirt and oil on the face can aggravate the condition. Other factors that increase the chances of acne are hormonal changes, exposure to weather extremes, stress, oily skin, endocrine disorders, certain tumors, and the use of certain drugs (such as cortisone, testosterone, estrogen, and others). Acne is not contagious. A tendency to have acne may persist through ages 30's to early 40's.Full link: http://health.yahoo.com/health/Diseases_an...Feed_Data/Acne/ Hormones can exassperate IBS as well.------------------ http://webpotential.com/ericibs/index.htm


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I was going to say that your skin problems could be hormonally related. However, I also will say that during the past year or two, coinciding with my IBS and various other health problems, I have had odd little outbreaks on my face. They are not pimples, and they sure don't look like rosacia (at least to me). They are groupings of little spots that flare up from time to time (get red and puffy) but never ever go away completely (just fade, then flare up again). It's kind of odd how they flare up the worst when my bowel is particularly out of control. The two go hand in hand. ????


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This is embarrassing, but every 10 years or so I get acne. I'm sure I'll have it when I'm 90! The only good thing about it is, if my skin stays this oily maybe I won't wrinkle so badly.





















JeanG


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

I was wondering the same thing myself. The worse my IBS is the worse my complexion is. What fun !!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2000)

Hi, I am a licenced Esthetician..I'd recommend seeing the doctor about the breakouts and they have other meds you can take besides hormones. PLEASE DO NOT squeeze or pinch them..you could get a secondary infection. You can soak them with warm washclothes and you can check the store for a soap that has phenol or benzine..they should cost around $1.00 or so. Sometimes (trick of the trade here







you can put a blop of toothpaste on a minor breakout or even Milk of Magnesia..that will dry them out as well..IF you want to discuss this more email me







wiltedflower2000###yahoo.comHope this helps.Lee


----------



## babydoc_au (Jan 26, 2000)

I have just re-developed acne but i don't relate it to my IBS. I think I'm just one of those unlucky people prone to get it. Your acne could be related to the hormonal swings of menopause - see your Dr for a cream if it's bothering you, or get some benzoyl peroxide cream at the pharmacy - this is pretty good for mild cases.


----------



## katz16000 (Apr 23, 2000)

I don't know if they are related...but my mom has rosacea (as someone above said) I'd look into that. I know that I barely ever get acne...only sometimes from my tanning oil. Your best bet is to go see a dermatologist.------------------19 year old female, college student,*D* type taking Caltrate Plus. Email me to chat


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Whatever you do, don't let them treat you with antibiotics! Washing day and nite with J&J Clean & Clear Continuous Control Daily Cleanser (with Benzoyl Peroxide 10%) has helped me (don't use regular soap on your face). Follow this with a good non-comdediogenic lotion like Nutragena. I think it does have something to do with hormones, and someone also has mentioned especially women with fibrocystic like conditions (as in the ovaries) often get this.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Not yet mentioned but any form of poor digestion leads to improperly broken down food which creates toxins and reacts in your blood stream. This aggravates and makes more difficult lymphatic drainage conbtributing to zits. Your biggest organ is your skin and when one of the other organs can't handle detox, your skin is the first port of call.Indirectly ibs can cause acne through other means such as hormonal imbalances, poor ciculation, candida etc


----------

